# Special Race Events Coming To Phoenix Raceway, Jacksonville



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

*SPECIAL EVENTS COMING TO PHOENIX RACEWAY 1/24TH SCALE
*
Saturday August 15, 2009 at *Austin Latham’s* Phoenix Raceway in Jacksonville, FL

*A NIGHT OF NASCAR*

Format will be 3 minutes on, 2 ½ minutes off. Any flexi style chassis, aluminum pans permitted. Speed FX 16D setups only with no bearings, shunts, and standard hardware. Armatures can be standard Chinese 16D SpeedFX armatures, or the Florida My Series 16D armature and tag must be legible. Axles can be either 1/8 or 3/32. No bearings allowed in the axles. No 72 or 80 pitch gears allowed.

Prizes will be awarded for first, second and third place finishes. If we have enough racers show up, We will separate the racers into Amateur and Expert classes, if not everyone will be run together. Whether you run Amateur or Expert will be determined by the Competition Committee or your actual classification in the Florida My Series.

Legal bodies will be the same as the Florida My Series, and must be cut along the cut line with 1/8” bumpers front and rear. All other Florida My Series rules apply. There will be no "Red Flag" stops for car repairs. If your car breaks, it must be fixed under Green Flag conditions.

*TECH WILL START PROMPTLY AT 7 PM AND RACING WILL BEGIN AT 7:30 PM SHARP.*

*RETRO FLEXI RACING WILL BE RIGHT AFTER THIS SPECIAL EVENT IF TIME PERMITS SO PLEASE BRING YOUR CARS
*

*Wednesday August 19, 2009 Phoenix Raceway begins a 6 Week GT-1 Point Series*

Format will be standard 2 minutes on, 2 minutes off. Any Flexi chassis, aluminum Pans permitted. SpeedFX 16D setups only with no bearings, shunts, and standard hardware only. Armatures can be standard Chinese 16D SpeedFX, or the Florida My Series 16 D armature and tag must be legible. Axles can be either 1/8 or 3/32, and no bearings allowed on the axles. No 72 Pitch or 80 pitch gears.

*Any LMP/GT-1 body can be used except the RedFox or Outisite Mercedes bodies.*

Points accumulation will be totaled from however you finished in the races. THERE WILL BE NO DROPS ON ANY RACE. Winner will be the highest point total after the six races. Plaques will be awarded for first, second, and third place based on total points. There will be no split between amateur and expert in the points series and the racing will not be breakout.

*TECH WILL OPEN AT 7 PM ON RACE NIGHT AND CLOSE AT 7:20 PM. RACING WILL BEGIN AT 7:30 PM SHARP*

*Saturday August 22, 2009 Phoenix Raceway 6 Week NASCAR Point Series*

Format will be standard 2 minutes on, 2 minutes off. Any Flexi chassis, aluminum pans permitted. SpeedFX 16D setups only with no bearings, shunts, and standard hardware only. Armatures can be standard Chinese 16D SpeedFX, or the Florida My Series 16 D armature and tag must be legible. Axles can be either 1/8 or 3/32, and no bearings allowed on the axles. No 72 Pitch or 80 pitch gears.

Points accumulation will be totaled from however you finished in the races. THERE WILL BE NO DROPS ON ANY RACE. Winner will be the highest point total after the six races. Plaques will be awarded for first second and third place based on total points. There will be no split between amateur and expert in the points series. This will not be breakout racing.

*TECH WILL OPEN AT 7 PM ON RACE NIGHT AND CLOSE AT 7:20 PM. RACING WILL BEGIN AT 7:30 PM SHARP*

*RETRO FLEXI RACING WILL FOLLOW THE NASCAR RACES. THERE WILL BE ONLY LIMITED TRACK CALLS DURING THE NASCAR RACE AND WE WILL NOT STOP FOR YOU TO WORK ON YOUR CARS, THAT WAY WE CAN RUN THE RETRO FLEXI PROGRAM.*

*ALSO COMING TO PHOENIX RACEWAY IN JACKSONVILLE*

We are going to start running Womp races at Phoenix Raceways. Given enough participation, we may divide the racing between Youth and Adult groups. Chassis will be either the standard Steel or Brass Parma Womp Chassis or the Champion Thumper. Motors will be sealed Deathstar motors only. Spec Gearing will be worked out as well as a maximum weight. Please see Tom Marlowe or Mike Rigsby for further details.

*COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR HOBBY*


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks to be a lot of FUN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well ...*

Tom and Mike, Thank you for taking the bull by the horns and leading it to water and forcing it to eat its vegetables.

The *Night of NASCAR* sounds like a lot of fun. We have had some real close racing lately so I know a bunch of guys should be able to be competitive. Hopefully enough guys will show up that the racing can be split into groups. That way there will be multiple winners. 

I'll try to be there, but this is the time of year when my busy days switch from being during the week to being on the weekends. 

And ... I saw the announcement about Womps. That should prove interesting.

Quick question ..... what about the Indy cars that we've been talking about? I've rebuilt mine and bought a Falcon motor for it.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Last I heard anything about the Indy Car/F1 racing it was left in the hands of Johnny Banks to decide what was going to transpire and that was some time ago. They asked me if I was interested, which I told Austin and Johnny I would be. I was asked to give input on how to set up the JK kits and I proposed leaving them stock with very few mods. After that I heard nothing and haven't even had Austin order me a car yet.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

The WOMP thing was actually brought up some time ago by several of the racers on the front 1/32nd scale track. They were looking for an easy way to get into racing on the back track, and we've been looking to get more youth interested in racing. WOMPS are perfect venue for that and several racers, including myself have them. A whole car can be built for under $40 usually and they are a world of fun. The racing rules will be very simple, with the only restrictions being a spec gear ratio and a maximum weight limit.

We need some new blood on the 1/24th scale track to make up for those that don't race anymore, and along with getting some of those same racers from the front track that also have NASCAR items, it's a good way to get them acclimated to the track. I'm hoping that some of those same folks that race the back track on Sunday with their NASCAR's will join us for that Saturday special event. We could put them in the Novice /Amateur class and they would have a load of fun.

I'd be more than happy to help any of them with their setups on the Womps or the NASCARs, and they have been helping me with my cars on the 1/32nd scale track. It's all about fun and racing.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I also told Austin that I was very interested in the open-wheel class. We ran open-wheel cars back at *J&G Speedway* in the mid-90's and had a blast!

I hope I didn't provide a "buzz kill" when I suggested that we allow people to run the Parma Flexi 1 Indy car if they wanted. I'm fairly certain that it would be a disadvantage, but I know of at least one racer (besides me) who has one set up and is not in a position to buy a whole car, but could move the motor from his Retro. 

Austin visited the Track in the Back a couple of Saturdays ago to talk about the open-wheel cars. The seven or eight of us present all said we were interested and all agreed to run the Falcon motor and a 3:1 gear ratio.

However, I know that more than one racer has tried to buy a car and there aren't any. Or tried to buy a body and there aren't any. I know that one racer asked about where his ordered car was again this past week and --- I believe --- has now ordered one from out of town.

I really want this track to thrive and succeed. *And, I really do appreciate what y'all are doing to try and get things going.* It's great to have a local place to race instead of traveling around the state to run five or six times a year.

But .... It has to be a two-way street, the *racers* have to show up, follow the schedule and race as much as possible. I know that there are some guys who travel a fairly long distance to race and are now considering not racing because they feel like they're just wasting time, gas, and effort when they make the trip and there aren't enough guys to race. I don't really blame them and hope that they give these new series a chance to bring in a bigger crowd. *One* extra person on race night can make the difference in having a race or not. 

The other side of the street is that the track has to have a well-stocked parts counter (and I'm not talking about ordering something and _maybe_ get it in a few weeks), has to run the race day schedule in a reasonable manner, and has to promote the Track in the Back to attract new racers and bring old racers back.

Let's hope that *your* efforts get things jump-started.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

The way it's looking, we will probably have a Novice/Amateur class in the Night of NASCAR race as several people from the 1/32nd scale track want to run. I plan on going to the track Friday after work to clean it thoroughly and glue it so it can set overnight. I'll start running the track in on Saturday morning.

These same racers want to run the Womps when we can get them started, so it looks like that will be a good class for front track and back track racers. Heck, any racing is good as long as its fun.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Mike, I'll try to make it to help on both day's.

Tom


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Tonight's the night. A Night of Nascar at Phoenix Raceway. The track was cleaned and glued last night. We might need some help to run in the lanes today, so if you're available come give us a hand doing that. Hopefully the track will be ready and super fast for tonight.

Mike R


----------

